# Rudy Gay



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/425837005671370753
For those on mobile:



> Sam AmickVerified account ‏@sam_amick
> 
> Rudy Gay before tonight (41 pts; 16-25 shooting) w/ Kings: 19.9 ppg on 51.4% shooting; w/ Raptors this season - 19.4 ppg on 38.8 shooting.


What do you guys think is the biggest reason for this? I think it's the fact he's no longer the first option on a team. DMC has that role and Gay is taking advantage.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Exactly what it is - Rudy is a very, very good roleplayer but is in no way capable of leading a team. He's Kevin Martin.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Naturally, he's hurt now:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/426505410833436672


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

At least it wasn't a tear. I want Rudy to do well, Sacramento could be a fun squad to watch if those guys all figure out their roles.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

I saw a game before the Rudy Gay trade against the Clippers. They seem like they're a point guard away.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Rudy Gay needs a dominant interior player to play next to in order to be effective. He had that in Memphis and not in Toronto.


----------

